# Geneva Auto Show Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

It may be neutral ground, but each year automakers bring out the heavy artillery in Geneva, showcasing some or the world's most exotic, and powerful machines. Big debuts for this year's Swiss show include the Lamborghini Aventador LP700-4 Roadster, the Ferrari F630, the Aston Martin V12 Vantage Roadster, Infiniti Emerg-E plug-in hybrid spots car and plenty more.

See below for our preview of all the debuts and look for live coverage starting March 6th.

Follow us on Twitter and we will keep you up to date with 2012 Geneva motor show news!

More: *Geneva Auto Show Coverage* on Autoguide.com


----------

